# Work permit for Dancers



## Sophiesoph (May 15, 2010)

Hello All,

I am relocating to Dubai but am unsure of how to obtain a work permit as a dancer. I have been in contact with dance agents but was unsure if I should undergo asking them to process my work visa or do I get a freelance visa from Media City?????

I need to sort this out very soon and would really appreciate your help.

Thank You

Sophie x


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

To get a work permit you either have to be sponsored by a company or have your own company - one (wo)man band so to speak. 

Not knowing the dance industry I prob can't help much, but if you talk to the likes of stageability then i'm sure they could point you in the right direction.

Team - StageAbility


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Will you be self-employed or employed directly by the dance agencies? That would determine how you proceed with the visa. Additionally, the free zones only allow certain types of business to operate within that particular area, therefore if you do end up applying for a business visa, you will need to ensure that you apply to the correct free zone authority - normally, there is a list of the business types that they cater for on their website. 
Have you thought about office space as the free zone visa imposes a requirement for your business to have a physical office.

Importantly, is there demand for your business here? There are a few dance studios around but nothing to the level that you will find in the UK and a lot of them are actually attached to fitness centres. Are you targeting any particular type of business/ companies? Have you researched the salary levels against living costs?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The "You need an office space" is not required now Maz (in most FZs at least), similarly the ability to show AED200k in your bank has been dropped too.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> The "You need an office space" is not required now Maz (in most FZs at least), similarly the ability to show AED200k in your bank has been dropped too.


I stand corrected.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

As you know, laws change all the time, and Dubai wasn't getting the SMEs so dropped those requirements around 3 months back, but only for certain FZs. Speak to the people at VirtuZone for further details.


----------



## Sophiesoph (May 15, 2010)

Hay thank you for the advice. I saw on another forum a mention of to "qualify for a visa for special purpose artist or performers" not sure if this would have anything to do with me but someone else might know.

And thanks again, you've all been great x


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

what kind of dancer you are and what do you actually want? to find a job in the restaurant as evening entertainment? or give dancing classes in a studio? or be a freelance? or... go from there, i know someone, she has her own agency, but depends what style of dances you do...


----------



## Sophiesoph (May 15, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> what kind of dancer you are and what do you actually want? to find a job in the restaurant as evening entertainment? or give dancing classes in a studio? or be a freelance? or... go from there, i know someone, she has her own agency, but depends what style of dances you do...


Hi,

I am a jazz, hip hop, ballet, tap dancer and I also teach. In the UK I am freelance. So I intend to be freelance here aswell. I do music videos, stage shows and events. If you know someone who could help that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Sophiesoph said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a jazz, hip hop, ballet, tap dancer and I also teach. In the UK I am freelance. So I intend to be freelance here aswell. I do music videos, stage shows and events. If you know someone who could help that would be great.
> 
> Thanks


i have contacts with couple of events companies, i will pm you my email, drop your CV if you have. You have to post two more times otherwise i can't send you a private message, by the way...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I think you will have to find a permanent job first, and then once you have your work visa sorted out through your employer, then you can start looking for freelance opportunities. I once met a girl who did dancing and modeling freelance gigs but she's got a week job as sports instructor at a school, and then on the weekends she does her freelancing gigs. I've never heard of special visas for dancers or performers, but to be honest I don't think there is such a thing. All work visas must be sponsored by a company. Search for jobs in your industry, that would be the first step.


----------



## Sophiesoph (May 15, 2010)

Ok thats great


----------



## Sophiesoph (May 15, 2010)

I can get a job in real estate but thats nothing to do with my industry and I wouldnt then be able to do freelance dancing. Hopefully one of your contacts companies can help.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sophiesoph

Very simply, you need a proper visa to be able to work here. Whilst a number of freelance visas are available, they are generally media related, for journalists, writers etc. Theoretically you could get a freezone visa, but you'd have to set up a company to do so, with premises, all at considerable cost. You cannot simply move to Dubai and then just start work as a dancer. You must be sponsored to obtain residency and have a labour card.

May I ask why you want to move to Dubai to do this? Its hardly the obvious choice for that kind of work.

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Sophiesoph
> 
> Very simply, you need a proper visa to be able to work here. Whilst a number of freelance visas are available, they are generally media related, for journalists, writers etc. Theoretically you could get a freezone visa, but you'd have to set up a company to do so, with premises, all at considerable cost. You cannot simply move to Dubai and then just start work as a dancer. You must be sponsored to obtain residency and have a labour card.
> 
> ...


I agree with Elphaba, you have to be really brilliant to settle down comfortably with this kind of job, unless if you move here to follow your boyfriend...


----------



## Sophiesoph (May 15, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I agree with Elphaba, you have to be really brilliant to settle down comfortably with this kind of job, unless if you move here to follow your boyfriend...


I am moving here due to my partner. We are getting married in One year. And he is already working in Dubai. So I am unsure of what to do!! By the sounds of it its just not going to be possible for me to work as a dancer in Dubai.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sophiesoph said:


> I am moving here due to my partner. We are getting married in One year. And he is already working in Dubai. So I am unsure of what to do!! By the sounds of it its just not going to be possible for me to work as a dancer in Dubai.


Honestly, I doubt it. There are very few positions for teachers and any shows etc that are on here are usually part of a touring group. You might find a role as a teacher, but don't hold out too much hope as such positions are few and far between. I suggest you contact the dance schools so they know you exist, but look for an alternative, at least to start with.

In order to live here legally, you need a residence visa, from an employer/sponsor and bear in mind that although many people do it, co-habitation is illegal.

-


----------



## Sophiesoph (May 15, 2010)

Thank you so much for all the help from everyone. Looks like I'm gonna have to get a proper job as my Dad calls it!!!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Sophiesoph said:


> Thank you so much for all the help from everyone. Looks like I'm gonna have to get a proper job as my Dad calls it!!!


you can get a job you are looking for... i sent you PM


----------

